# What do you think?



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

This is Alibi, my 9 year old Standardbred This was a while ago, so her neck, butt, and legs are bigger/more muscley <3 I think she might be on a slight slant. Maybe it's just me though


----------



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

Lexiie said:


> This is Alibi, my 9 year old Standardbred This was a while ago, so her neck, butt, and legs are bigger/more muscley <3 I think she might be on a slight slant. Maybe it's just me though


You need a better pic, I'll help you get one tomorrow


----------



## Misty'sGirl (Oct 22, 2007)

She looks like she's standing under herself but that could just be the pic. Her neck really needs muscle in this pic so I'd love to see some recent ones


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

A bit high in the wither and she appears as though she would be quite sickle hocked (something i've been noticing alot in certain Standardbreds...)
She looks like she's standing under herself in the front, but that could just be the photo.
Good shoulder and back. Neck needs muscle, but it's set nicely. 
More pics would be great!


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

her being high withered is the pic. Her butt is definitely higher than her withers. I'll get more pictures tomorrow


----------



## arrowsaway (Aug 31, 2011)

I usually don't care too much for the breed as a whole... I live near Amish country, and I see them all the time. They just look...dumpy, with big mule heads and ridiculous huge ears and awkward, gangly legs... But your girl is a quite the looker!!! She does appear a big sickle-hocked, but other than that.. I'd say she's beautiful!


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

Thank you! I've been wondering about the sickle-hocked thing.
My friend and I pointed out to my riding instructor who said "no it's just how she's standing atm"
Then she stands like that constantly. I think that says something.
If a horse is sickle-hocked. IS that bad/causing pain, and if it is, can anything be done? 
I'm assuming not


----------



## TimberRidgeRanch (Mar 6, 2012)

I love the standardbred breed. I was raised on the tracks and I find the STB to be a very willing eager to please breed. They are strong hinded great for jumping. Amish are not exactly the nicest people with horses ( Not All ) most look at them as machines. They work their horses hard!

STBs are actually gorgeous horses and like all breeds there are ugly gooses. I could show you some gorgeous stallions as well as geldings that would make anyone who loves horses druel.


----------



## Sinister (Nov 28, 2011)

She's extremely attractive for a Standie, cute face! From the picture you've given she looks like she has big withers, a pretty nice shoulder angle, her face is a tad big, her legs look decent but can't really say for sure and maybe slightly long in the back or a short neck? Over all not bad looking at all!


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

TimberRidgeRanch said:


> *I love the standardbred breed. I was raised on the tracks and I find the STB to be a very willing eager to please breed. They are strong hinded great for jumping. Amish are not exactly the nicest people with horses ( Not All ) most look at them as machines. They work their horses hard!*
> 
> *STBs are actually gorgeous horses and like all breeds there are ugly gooses. I could show you some gorgeous stallions as well as geldings that would make anyone who loves horses druel.*


she jumps 2'6" with ease!
We've gone higher, but I don't like the ground we have to work on.


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

Sinister said:


> She's extremely attractive for a Standie, cute face! From the picture you've given she looks like she has big withers, a pretty nice shoulder angle, her face is a tad big, her legs look decent but can't really say for sure and maybe slightly long in the back or a short neck? Over all not bad looking at all!


Big withers? What does that mean? like high and wide? or what?
I have a Wintec with changeable gullets. I have a wide in right now, but she measures medium wide.


----------



## Sinister (Nov 28, 2011)

Lexiie said:


> Big withers? What does that mean? like high and wide? or what?
> I have a Wintec with changeable gullets. I have a wide in right now, but she measures medium wide.


Yeah, high. Sorry!

Also, Standies make great jumpers and the ones I've ridden have the biggest hearts and try their hardest to please. The only thing I don't like about them and one of the reasons I don't own one is because I hate the pace! I trained my aunts Standie for a few years and he'd switch back and forth between the trot and a pace. :lol:

Here's a picture of him [ignore my terrible position this was from 3 years ago!];


----------



## TimberRidgeRanch (Mar 6, 2012)

Not all STBs pace It takes talent to ride a pace. I have done many saddle pacing races and I developed a really strong leg doing it lol. If going to train a STB for jumping best off with a trotter and not a pacer.


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

Wow! He's definitely got that STB face! What a sweetie!
My mare WILL rack. She was broke out of it, but if she misses a step/trips/whatever she'll fall back to a rack then hop out of it. 
It's really fun! hahah!
One time, I was running with two other girls, and out of nowhere I felt like she just stopped running and was floating. When she racks fast is it REALLY comfortable!


----------



## Sinister (Nov 28, 2011)

Lexiie said:


> Wow! He's definitely got that STB face! What a sweetie!
> My mare WILL rack. She was broke out of it, but if she misses a step/trips/whatever she'll fall back to a rack then hop out of it.
> It's really fun! hahah!
> One time, I was running with two other girls, and out of nowhere I felt like she just stopped running and was floating. When she racks fast is it REALLY comfortable!


I love to run with my aunts Standie [Woodie] because his pace is so comfortable..and the fact that he's faster then most of the other horses is a bonus LOL :wink: 



> *Not all STBs pace It takes talent to ride a pace. I have done many saddle pacing races and I developed a really strong leg doing it lol. If going to train a STB for jumping best off with a trotter and not a pacer.*


Agreed with having a trotter over a pacer for jumping, but I think it kind of depends on the horse. My aunts horse jumped 4.6ft courses when he was younger at a pace and could have gone higher if I had kept riding him but I bought a new horse. And at my old barn a girl has a pacer that jumps 4ft [still training] at a pace and they show successfully in the eventing world.


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

My horse prefers racking to jump. I feel bad not letting her stay comfortable, but I hope to show, and trotting to racking to trotting to cantering isn't acceptable! haha


----------

